# Titan flexspray hvlp



## Alman5150 (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi. I'm looking at buying an hvlp system for painting cabinets and woodwork. Anyone have any advice or experience with the Titan flexspray? The stationary model not the handheld. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Don't can't wait to chew on my Titan rep junk in my book. Have to give it to the rep he was willing to help me with it but I didn't have time to learn a bunch of little trick to get it to spray right.


----------



## harmonpa (Dec 20, 2015)

Alman will you be painting in the field primarily or in a shop?

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## harmonpa (Dec 20, 2015)

Titan is a decent unit alot of guys love the Fuji to definitely want at least a three stage unit 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

If you are going the HVLP route, don't get ANYTHING less than a five stage. I have a FUJI four stage and it is great for some things but not good for pushing water based enamels - which is one of the main things I wanted to use it for.


----------



## harmonpa (Dec 20, 2015)

I agree five stage is ideal 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------

